# Dust Deputy not quite keepin up...



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

So I tossed a Dust Deputy on my table saw...

I'm starting to get the idea that this is a no go, as surmised by the amount of dust shown in these photos....

What's the next step?


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

Me thinks I have these hoses hooked up backwards...

Yep, but of course my shop vac hose doesn't fit on the top of the dust deputy, they look to be the exact same size.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep, backwards ...*

Here's how they go. See Post 18 :
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/shop-vac-recommendations-48062/


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you may not be happy with the dust collection on the sawstop contractor model. if it the same as ours, it doesn't catch as much as we would like.


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

TimPa said:


> you may not be happy with the dust collection on the sawstop contractor model. if it the same as ours, it doesn't catch as much as we would like.


Yep, that's what I'm starting to think.. and I also don't like that one side of the wheels don't turn.. makes moving it a real pain.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

while the cyclone is hooked up wrong it really doesn't affect the cfm much
i think you need to seal up the saw better to catch more dust
we can't really see how the saw is sealed or connected to the vac

my craftsman saw has a 5 gal bucket hanging under it that catches 90% of the sawdust (no vacuum)
i also have an insert for the motor end for 90* cuts, removed anytime i angle the blade
i cut up a sheet of plastic magnet to seal up the slots for handles


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

_Ogre said:


> while the cyclone is hooked up wrong it really doesn't affect the cfm much
> i think you need to seal up the saw better to catch more dust
> we can't really see how the saw is sealed or connected to the vac
> 
> ...


That's a good idea. I've just learned I'm gonna have to vacuum under it each day.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Sealing the saw will not necessarily help and could make it worse. It's more about the amount of air flow and the path it follows.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A contractor saw is the worst for dust collection...*

:frown2:
There's just too many open areas on a contractor saw and most table saws unless they have a shroud around the blade. My Bosch 4100-09 has a blade shroud with a rear 2 1/2 shop vac port and it works real well. My other Craftsman motorized saws have a steel close off that seals the bottom which I made with a 4" dust port center, and that does not work at that well. Some of the air borne dust thrown off the blade will go down the port, but a lot of it settles in the cabinet's corners and gets sort of an "aerodynamic" sculpted shape. 

You would need a HUGE volume of moving air to get all the dust and your DD just won't do that. It's better for hand held tools sanders etc, and maybe for a router table, but it's no match for the table saw. I also have a Craftsman hybrid, an enclosed cabinet saw where there is a sloped platform leading to the 4" dust collector port, and that design is somewhat better, but there is still dust in the corners. :frown2:


----------

